# Picked up used CW40 and it will not eject live rounds



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

I know they have a 200-300 round break-in period and Im not sure how many rounds has been through this gun but it will not eject live rounds...it hangs between the slide everytime...Anybody have this problem before? and will this clear up after a put a couple hundred rounds thru it?

Thanks

Tyler


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a PM9 that does the same thing. I bought it new and now have 300 + rounds through it, still have the problem. The ones I can't eject are the FMJ rounds. Any HP ejects fine. To clear the FMJ I had to drop the magazine, pull the slide back and poke the round out down through the handle. I also asked about it on here and got the standard answer about the break-in period which didn't really help. What I decided was that since it ejects the HPs fine (my self defense rounds anyway) that I was OK with the problem with round nose FMJs since I only target shoot with them. Other that this single problem, I love my PM9 and it is my primary carry piece. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine wont eject FMJ or HP, do you have any idea why this is happening?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A few things come to mind, improper lubrication, weak ammo, improper grip, defective gun, are you talking about ejecting empty casings? I'm a little confused because it appears you might be referring to clearing a fully cased round.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm having trouble understanding the problem, but how does it do when you are shooting?


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had the slide realse spring replaced and now the gun works fine..Im going to put 200 more rounds through it and see if its going to be a worthy carry peice..

Thanks


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

The problem with used guns is that you rarely know the history. A friend's son bought a used P9 that was giving light primer strikes on UMC ammo. The firing pin channel was very dirty. The dealer cleaned it worked flawlessly. They also changed the spring to be safe but just cleaning it properly fixed the problem. I'm glad yours is working for you now. My experience with the CW9 has been very postive.


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, took the cw40 out agian yesterday and performed perfect..Im starting to love this gun and i beleive it going to do well for my carry gun


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Put another 100 rounds or so through each of he CW9 and CW45 today. Flawless with Blazer Brass and WWB. Never had a problem with either of them.


----------



## rdarabos (Mar 8, 2010)

*kahr*

yep bent slide spring just bought on from dealer showed me how to tear it dow bent the spring guess how much fun that was taking ccw classes with bent spring that wont eject shells into gun


----------

